
Thepiratebay.se is back online - jeena
https://thepiratebay.se/
======
mstade
Not sure if this is common knowledge, but I was told a few weeks ago from a
friend with insight into the bust that TPB servers were located by law
enforcement who analyzed clips from a documentary. Not sure if it was TBP AFK
or some other video, but it doesn't matter. The point is that you shouldn't
let any random ol' folks take footage of sensitive locations. You never know
what'll end up happening.

~~~
ta75757
Can someone explain why you can't just use the IP address to track it down? I
mean some ISP somewhere must control it, and they must know what physical link
it's bound to, etc...

~~~
newaccountfool
I believe from what I have read, that they have multiple servers that all
mirror each other all around the world in run of the mill hosting. They also
have load balancers that are in places more secure, all that will be taken
down is the load balancers.

------
jkaljundi
Greetings to all the "Not available in your country" folks at major movie, TV
and music companies.

The Pirate Bay is what you should do.

------
vidarh
The most fascinating part of all this is that the shutdown have had the effect
of spawning a large number of alternative sites.

If the people going after TPB succeeded at anything, it is making the cost and
effort to get rid of the now multiple Pirate Bays massively harder.

~~~
seanp2k2
It's like they'll never learn from Suprnova, IsoHunt, OiNK, etc. All have
replacements which are lots better than the original. The communities even
stay somewhat together in some cases where there's a clear migration path from
one just-shutdown site to another with the same ideology. The software also
improves in an evolutionary response to law enforcement, so the effect they're
actually driving is exactly the opposite of what they want.

On the other hand, things like Spotify show that overwhelmingly, people would
rather pay for awesome convenience vs even the minimal effort of something
like Popcorn Time. It's been the same story for decades now, from ftp dumps
and warez channels to Usenet and torrents to rapidshare and magnet links,
they'll never succeed in stamping out piracy.

~~~
dfc
I wish the same thing could be said for demonoid. I have yet to find a
replacement for demonoid let alone a replacement that is a lot better.

~~~
tern
FWIW, it still exists: [http://www.demonoid.pw/](http://www.demonoid.pw/). I
missed it dearly at first, but I'm currently satisfied between The Pirate Bay,
gen.lib.rus.ec, aaaaarg, Monoksop, UbuWeb, Internet Archive, are.na, what.cd,
and Karagarga.

~~~
anonbanker
Relying as breadcrumbs for when I need to reference.

~~~
lwhalen
ditto

------
codefisher
I am in Europe (Italy) right now and before it was taken down thepiratebay.se
was blocked. But now I can access it directly. Interesting.

~~~
atmosx
I wonder, in Italy blocked just the PB blocked or other torrent websites as
well?

~~~
bonif
This happens all the time,
[http://torrentfreak.com/tag/italy/](http://torrentfreak.com/tag/italy/)

------
kayoone
Be careful with torrents. For the first time in my life i just got sued for
downloading a torrent. More specifically i was downloading an episode of a TV
series that is only available in german in my country, but since i much prefer
the original voices,i always resorted to just downloading it. I thought i was
save, because it's just a TV show after all, also i was downloading a version
not available here anyway, so i wouldn't impact any sales in my country. How
wrong i was... You should really be careful with torrenting these days, in
some countries at least. Maybe disabling upload altogether helps, but i
wouldn't try it.

~~~
path411
Just look into using a proxy or VPN.

------
jusstthisguy
Honeypot, anyone?

~~~
Karunamon
No need, honestly. Clicking a link on TPB isn't against any laws that I'm
aware of. If you want to nail someone for infringement, you watch them on the
swarm, not the site.

~~~
navait
Well, what's someone going to use the site for other than getting the torrent
files?

~~~
hayksaakian
maybe i just want to know what's popular so i can watch it on netflix/etc?

no better metric for popularity than seeders/peers

~~~
click170
Netflix actually watches/watched torrents for popularity and based some of
their decision making on it.

[http://www.techradar.com/news/internet/web/netflix-uses-
torr...](http://www.techradar.com/news/internet/web/netflix-uses-torrent-
sites-to-decide-which-shows-to-pick-up-next-1181157)

------
skrause
It even supports IPv6.

~~~
finnn
It uses CloudFlare, which is presumably added anything in the way of IPv6 and
SSL

------
azmenak
I find it interesting that there doesn't seem to be any more banner ads, or
any tracking libraries. I wonder if TPB will continue like this.

~~~
somesay
Having ads means you're acting commercially which is a very bad idea if you
already in a semi-legal area. Besides from that it's far away from their
initially spread ideology to make a lot of money or show porn ads. I mean TPB
users always argue with not wanna seeing ads on DVDs and being enforced to
anything and then their website is just unusable without ad blocker.

------
pierrec
As of now there's still no article about the "incident" in their blog[1], but
I'm sure there will be one soon. At first glance, users, comments, etc. appear
to be working, though there aren't many new uploads yet.

[1]: [https://thepiratebay.se/blog](https://thepiratebay.se/blog)

------
colinbartlett
Does not work for me here in Buenos Aires.

Edit: Works with VPN via USA.

~~~
eridal
thepiratebay.se was blocked[1] at ISP-level by CAPIF request

You can still access the site thru thepiratebay.vu

1: [http://www.scribd.com/doc/232015119/CAPIF-CAMARA-ARG-DE-
PROD...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/232015119/CAPIF-CAMARA-ARG-DE-PRODUCTORES-
DE-FONOGRAMAS-Y-OTROS-c-THE-PIRATE-BAY-s-MEDIDAS-PRECAUTORIAS)

~~~
sanbor
Works for me here in Buenos Aires without VPN. I'm using Google Public DNS
[https://developers.google.com/speed/public-
dns/](https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/)

------
eridal
thepiratebay.se is blocked at ISP-level on my country, and we need to access
using thepiratebay.vu

are those the same site/mirror? do you see any difference?

~~~
Buge
They're not the same. se does not have a facebook thing on the front page, it
has more links on the bottom of the front page (including a login). Their
logos are different. Search results are different (vu seems more up to date).
se uses https.

------
amarty72
movie intrests are extorting theie viewers, the movie stars are buying million
dollar mansions and are still gready for more

------
nickthemagicman
That makes me happy that people are still fighting authoritarian governments
with their time instead of watching football.

Panem et Circenses!

~~~
geographomics
Pirating movies, music, software and so on strikes me as a mostly selfish act,
and only loosely related to being anti-government due to there being laws
against stealing (in the copyright infringement sense).

Also I don't really see the distinction between watching football, and
watching whatever movie one has pirated via sites such as TPB.

~~~
genofon
and what about the injustice of governments (at least in Europe, don't know
elsewhere) that make you pay extra-taxes on any digital support with the
excuse that people use them to store pirated material.

I'm pretty pissed off that I have to pay this tax despite storing only
legitimate material, but not enough to do something directly. I cheer if
someone else is fighting against the way the copyright industry works right
now.

~~~
sergiosgc
>... pay extra-taxes on any digital support with the excuse that people use
them to store pirated material.

That's not what the blank media levy is for. It is a compensation for the
right copyright law gives you to copy works you bought in one format to a
different format. Think buying conversion of an audio CD into mp3 for
listening in your car.

Not that the real justification makes sense, but please stop associating it
with piracy: it is wrong and serves to perpetuate this levy.

~~~
hnnewguy
> _Think buying conversion of an audio CD into mp3 for listening in your car._

How is it a "right" if I have to pay extra for it?

------
higherpurpose
Nice logo.

------
1111112222
how do you fine the site

------
1111112222
how do you fine the site?

------
jstalin
The logo inspires me.

~~~
vidarh
With the way it's styled, it reminds me of when Firefox was named Phoenix
(though that Phoenix logo was very different)

------
syoc
[http://blog.brokep.com/2014/12/09/the-pirate-bay-down-
foreve...](http://blog.brokep.com/2014/12/09/the-pirate-bay-down-forever/)

I guess the golden calf is back.

